# Movies you cried at (GUYS ONLY PLEASE)



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

*Movies you cired at (GUYS ONLY PLEASE)*

Okay in light of our discussion in the "Lord of the Rings Geek thread" we decided, that since so many of us guys shed a tear during one or more parts of the movie, it would be a funny idea to start a thread on movies that we (the guys) have cried at.  Don't be shy fellas.....I'll start:


Rudy- especially in the end when he makes the tackle and his father is in the stands.  Also, when he gets fired up and starts jogging/training in the cold underneath the bleachers in southbend, Indiana.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 5, 2004)

The last movie I can actually remember shedding a tear at was American Beauty.  Still one of my favourites of all time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Good one P-funk! Nice thread. 

The last Samarai


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

really??  which part of that made you cry?


Pay it Forward was a real tear Jerker.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

was the last samuri good??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah it was good! You would like it P-funk


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

The sixth sense made me cry I think, at the end.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

and of course Braveheart


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah, i shed a tear there also.


Armageddon.


Damn, I cry at so many movies....lol


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

braveheart big time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh yeah!! Armageddon still gets me everytime!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

this is going to be a scary thread if it is just you and me Rock......lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Haha, but we could fill it up I bet!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

My Life with Michael Keaton


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

Youve got mail
philadelphia
sleepless in seattle

(don't ask why I watched any of these)


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

Man you guys are pitiful! Men don't cry......................ever.
Oh except when I spill some of my beer!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

No thread bashers......or you'll make us cry...lol


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2004)

Babies 

I don't even cry at movies.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 5, 2004)

What about Disney movies?  I cried at those all the time when I was little - the Fox and the Hound when the hound dies, or Bambi always made me bawl.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

God, Jodi is so tough!!!!  I need to go to movies with her so that she can kick my ass when i start to shed a tear.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 5, 2004)

The Green Mile


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah, the green mile made me cry.

Disney movies ofcourse


Black Hawk Down.......If you didn't cry during this movie I question whether you are a real human being or not.



And Jodi, this is supposed to be GUYS ONLY!!!!!!  We need to get this stuff out so that we can feel better and get on with our lives.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

I can't say that I've ever cried at a movie.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2004)

The Natural.  
Rudy.
Armageddon.  Bruce Willis sacrifices himself to save the world.  How could you NOT cry?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the Back up IAB


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> God, Jodi is so tough!!!!  I need to go to movies with her so that she can kick my ass when i start to shed a tear.


I'm just a cold hearted bitch I guess 



> And Jodi, this is supposed to be GUYS ONLY!!!!!! We need to get this stuff out so that we can feel better and get on with our lives.


Make that rebellious one at that.


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I can't say that I've ever cried at a movie.


Why??? Da Mrs is there!!!!
   

Depends,if I'm an emmotional wreck I'll shed one at any movie!!!    

Ok,seriously,Da lady and Da Tramp has always did it for me,I don't know why...Yup the spagetti scene...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm just a cold hearted bitch I guess
> 
> 
> Make that rebellious one at that.





LOL, you said it I didn't


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

The Onion Field  

Ummnnn.... none that I can think of!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> 
> Make that a rebellious cold hearted bitch




      
Not even a movie!!!It's one of those days...


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> Black Hawk Down.......If you didn't cry during this movie I question whether you are a real human being or not.



Cry hell....................................i was almost to the airport with my pistols and MP5 when the cops stopped and got me! I was going over there to kick ass!! If I was 20 again I would join up in a heartbeat!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Cry hell....................................i was almost to the airport with my pistols and MP5 when the cops stopped and got me! I was going over there to kick ass!! If I was 20 again I would join up in a heartbeat!




Well, there, you didn;t cry but emotionally you felt something.....It is a start Mr. Black Heart


----------



## maniclion (Jan 5, 2004)

I cried Sep. 11, 2001


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, I really cried Sept.   11, 2001.

That was one of the saddest things I have ever seen.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Well, there, you didn;t cry but emotionally you felt something.....It is a start Mr. Black Heart


I laughed so hard at "liar, liar" I cried. Does that count?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I laughed so hard at "liar, liar" I cried. Does that count?



Hey, that's a good point.  I was brought to tears by laughter during the first 15 minutes of the South Park movie, and also during the shit scene in Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2004)

Behind the Green Door (because I wasn't in it).


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 5, 2004)

Never really cried at movies, many years ago I almost cried after Bambi and also The Lion King when Simbas dad got smoked.  I'm counting on crying after the Simpsons finally go off the air though (hopefully never!).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, Lion King got me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Saving Private Ryan, I bawled! War movies get me.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

saving private ryan and lion king are good ones.


Dumb and Dumber maybe me laugh so hard I cried and wet my pants......HMM.....do I hear a new thread??  "movies that made you wet yourself??"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

won't find me in that one!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2004)

how can u guys forget Titantic??oh man every time i watch that movie i cry..especially if i'm watching it with the girls...


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2004)

lion king when i was younger


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I can't say that I've ever cried at a movie.


right


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

Never saw titanic.....never had any interest.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Never saw titanic.....never had any interest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't like Di'caprio


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

Everybody knew how it was going to end...
DA BOAT SINKS!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I don't like Di'caprio



Neither do I, but I did see Titanic.  I refuse to see Gangs of New York though.  One 3.5 hour DiCaprio movie was torture enough.

One more to add to my list:  Apollo 13.  I've seen it several times and it doesn't lose that affect on me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

What!?!?!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Everybody knew how it was going to end...
> DA BOAT SINKS!!!


point being???


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I don't like Di'caprio


how about kate winslet??


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> point being???


In how many angles can you shoot a sinking boat???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

It was a good movie (Titanic)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Kate Winslet is HOT!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> how about kate winslet??



Nice, healthy looking woman if you ask me.  I'll take that over a skinny chick any day.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> right



perhaps I could count the times I laughed so hard ...  

I have gotten angry at two films - Tears of the Sun and American X (I believe it's called) - anything racial really can get to me.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Nice, healthy looking woman if you ask me.  I'll take that over a skinny chick any day.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> perhaps I could count the times I laughed so hard ...
> 
> I have gotten angry at two films - Tears of the Sun and American X (I believe it's called) - anything racial really can get to me.


u and the mrs. never settle down to watch a long emotional flick????


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

guess not.  I'm not that emotional and don't really watch a lot of tv/movies.  I'd prefer to go out and do something.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> In how many angles can you shoot a sinking boat???


i take it u didn't like the acting????


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2004)

Gladiator got me

"who will help me carry him?"


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> 
> HMM.....do I hear a new thread??  "movies that made you wet yourself??"


Uuummmm.....................Debbie does Dallas!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

The story...I like seing a movie where I don't know the end...
Can't tell you about the acting,I didn't see it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

lol, yeah, gladiator was a good one.

Big Daddy-when he delivers the speech in the court room about being a good father really brought tears to my eyes.

Eight crazy nights really got me too.

Weeding singer can bring me to tears a little also.
God I am such a wuss!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Uuummmm.....................Debbie does Dallas!


Start your own thread!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Uuummmm.....................Debbie does Dallas!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

p-funk, are there any movies that you didn't get emotional at?  You know they aren't true, right?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> The story...I like seing a movie where I don't know the end...
> Can't tell you about the acting,I didn't see it.



Well Titanic made $1.8 _billion_ worldwide, so I guess a few people didn't mind knowing the ending going into the movie.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> p-funk, are there any movies that you didn't get emotional at?  You know they aren't true, right?




I didn't get emotional at...........hmmm......waite a minute.......nope every movie I see touches me in someway.


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Well Titanic made $1.8 _billion_ worldwide, so I guess a few people didn't mind knowing the ending going into the movie.


True,but I was not one of them...

Scrooged the one with Bill Murray,when da little guy talks for da first time at the very end of the movie!!! 
   

I know it's not true NT,...IT'S JUST A MOVIE.
 BUT JIM,I'M JUST A DOCTOR!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

Debbie Does Dallas made me cry.












cuz i wasnt in the movie 
i cant be serious today, i'm low on carbs.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2004)

P-funk, do the Austin Powers movies make you cry?


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Debbie Does Dallas made me cry.
> 
> 
> ...


You freaken porn star!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> P-funk, do the Austin Powers movies make you cry?



What about the Seahawks,did they make you cry?
 @ Pepper!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> P-funk, do the Austin Powers movies make you cry?




No, actually I wasn't really a fan of the Austin Powers movies 

I don't know why so many movies make me shed a tear. I think I may have to do with built up depression and that is the best way for me to release it.  I watch something and, even though it is a fantasy world, I feel as though it conveys something to me....something i should have done, something I shouldn't have done, missed oppurtunities, realizations about myself etc......I am a true freak I guess


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You freaken porn star!!!!


   so true, so true!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

hmmm, i'll have to think about this
as a kid, Ole Yeller[sp?]
as a man,.....i cant think of it dam it!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> so true, so true!!!!


But you weren't in dat one!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> hmmm, i'll have to think about this
> as a kid, Ole Yeller[sp?]
> as a man,.....i cant think !!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> But you weren't in dat one!!!


    shhhh dont tell


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_


nice edit, biatch


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2004)

I cried yesterday watching some long-haird DB run down the field in Overtime. Puck the Fackers!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Debbie Does Dallas made me cry.
> 
> 
> ...



 

The Saturday premiere of The Titans defeating the Ravens
made me cry like a baby without mother's milk.

****************************************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## Larva (Jan 5, 2004)

when i was younger i cried when luke lost his father in the return of the jedi.
also finding nemo got to me but i didn't cry


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I cried yesterday watching some long-haird DB run down the field in Overtime. Puck the Fackers!


****Tank starts to smile****, oh dam the luck Pepper thats too bad. why what happened?


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry,I could NOT hold back!!!  


OK,back to da tear jerkers...


----------



## BigKev75 (Jan 5, 2004)

The last time I cried watching a movie I was a little kid but that???s because I love animals and when they would die I would be upset.

There were a few movies that almost got me but I try not to cry unless a family member dies. But I get a tingle running through my body and maybe some watery eyes.

Brave Heart - sucked at the end

Lord of the rings - was sad

Tears of the Sun - that was emotional but I don???t know about a tear

Blackhawk down - true story and was very emotional

We were soldiers - Look at how many soldiers were killed and how many they had o fight off.  And not shown in the movie the trip out where over half tie in a trap.

Pay it Forward - The little kid dies in the end protecting some one

Rudy - True story defiantly got a tingle

Enough - I hate when I man hits a woman but when she kicked his ass I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

My eyes became moist at the ending
of " An Officer and a Gentleman"......

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

How about when Santa falls off the roof and dies in the Santa Claus. Now that was a tear jerker. I thought I would never get another present!!!! But Tim saved the day.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigKev75 *_
> Enough - I hate when I man hits a woman but when she kicked his ass I couldn't stop laughing.



I had to step very lightly after watching that movie with the wife.  Any out of line comments I would have to be ready for a throw-down.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2004)

Elf, but I was really drunk and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Elf, but I was really drunk and I couldn't stop laughing.



A surprisingly funny movie! I loved it.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood!!!  Bawled my eyes out...

What


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

A WOMAN!!!!!
Well,err...It goes like this BF.
You have too many of some parts and not 'nuff of others(as much as I love dem parts you have.  ) to qualify as a "GUY".
Like PFunk said,this a place for us GUYS to get in touch with our deepest innermost feelings,is dat what he said???

He,he...Cmon, you  or sumting??? 
You expect us to tell you that we cry while watching movies,dat would wreck our whole reputations as GUYS...


That's WHAT!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah seriously Butterfly, I feel so violated


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yeah seriously Butterfly, I feel so violated



You think she bought dat?
 

If not she'll be back  looking for moi...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Like PFunk said,this a place for us GUYS to get in touch with our deepest innermost feelings,is dat what he said???
> 
> He,he...Cmon, you  or sumting???
> You expect us to tell you that we cry while watching movies,dat would wreck our whole reputations as GUYS...


Too late!!!  We ladies have been reading everyone of y'alls posts in here.  

I personally like guys that aren't afraid to show emotion and cry at a movie


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)

Great thread... 

When younger the Lion King got to me.

Oh and Rain Man was sad too


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Too late!!!  We ladies have been reading everyone of y'alls posts in here.
> 
> I personally like guys that aren't afraid to show emotion and cry at a movie


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Too late!!!  We ladies have been reading everyone of y'alls posts in here.
> 
> I personally like guys that aren't afraid to show emotion and cry at a movie


And pro'lly having a discussion on another site about all of us ya'lls!!!
PF,pass da Kleenex please.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> And pro'lly having a discussion on another site about all of us ya'lls!!!
> PF,pass da Kleenex please.



 

Kleenex being passed.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

You'll never know


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I personally like guys that aren't afraid to show emotion and cry at a movie


Oh that is such a crock of shiat! I never will believe that when a woman says that!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

I believe butterfly, she has the face of an


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Oh that is such a crock of shiat! I never will believe that when a woman says that!


Fade got all teary eyed during ROTK and I'm passionately in love with him... and you know he's no wus.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fade got all teary eyed during ROTK and I'm passionately in love with him... and you know he's no wus.


I don't think I would have said that!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I believe butterfly, she has the face of an


 Good things it's only the face


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good things it's only the face




LOL, lets not forget....we have met before


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good things it's only the face


But women are more beautiful and "Glow" when they are pregnant!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> But women are more beautiful and "Glow" when they are pregnant!




Kiss ass


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

OK,Stop whoring our thread BF!!!!
You are disturbing our moment of thuth!!!
  


Yup,Old Yeller is a classic tear jerker!!!
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,you can't shoot 'Yeller!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah butterfly, you rae ruining it for us!!


Okay back to the task at hand:

Jerry Maguire......"you had me at hello".........need I say more?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh Dero, hush you old fart

Continue dg and P


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Kiss ass


You mean 
   don't ya?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, I'm leaving for home now anyways


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yeah butterfly, you rae ruining it for us!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nope,nuting!!!Dry as a,SEE BF,I FEEL THAT YOU ARE SPYING ON US and are preventing moi from expressing those pented up feelings!!! 

He,he...How have you been MAMA?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Kiss ass


Yeah don't I wish!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 5, 2004)

The Pianist... God... After EVERYTHING he had been through and then when the german officer has him play... immediately i felt an overwhelming sense of emotion... i thought it was one of the most beautiful moments i have experienced in a movie... you can see the anguish on the officer's face, and the beautiful music he produces with that piano is such an incredible contrast from his appearance from living in gutters and eating trash... I could write about it for hours... but, i suggest experiencing it for yourself...

Truly moving, truly beautiful... I highly recommend it if you want to appreciate your life just a little bit more...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 5, 2004)

O.K tough guy's maybe you didn't cry, but how about movies that put a lump in your throat.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jan 5, 2004)

Definitely "Empire of the Sun" (1987) -- Christian Bale was amazing as a kid trying to survive w/out his family in a Japanese prisoner of war camp during World War II. Still gets me every time I see the scene when he finally finds his parents at the end of the war.

"Lady Sings The Blues" (1972) - The drug addiction scene and the end where Diana Ross as Billie Holiday is singing "My Man" and "God Bless the Child" as clippings about how she can't beat the addiction, gets denied a cabaret license and dies at 44 fade up to the screen.

"For A Lost Soldier" (1993) - A Dutch movie about a boy in World War II who is shipped off to the country during the Nazi occupation and befriends an older Canadian soldier who is in the unit that liberates their village. 

"Mrs. Miniver" and "The Best Years of Our Lives" when I saw them the first time. WWII flicks...one about the courage of a British family during the Nazi bombing during the Battle of Britain, and the other a classic tale about three returning soldiers who have found their towns and families have changed. 

Damn...I AM an oldster...


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 5, 2004)

Braveheart
Greenmile (Damn that Pursy steppen on Mr. Jangles. Pisses me off.)
Roman Holiday
Saving Private Ryan
Drawing a blank...................Prefontain. That's all I got.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 5, 2004)

I cried during Dare Devil because I wanted my 6.50 back. LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

I can't say as if I've ever cried, but I have gotten that 'lump' in my throat and teared up before.

Good military movies, as previously mentioned.
I remember some TV movie that touched a bit too close to home (the way I am, or want to be) and it caught me.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

Wholly cow that is a really tuff quesiton. I'm worse then a pregnant woman who's hormones leves are all wacked out.  I'm very sensative and squirt a few all to frequently.  I think I even dropped a few the other day watching an episode of Live with Regis and Kelly.  NO shit seriously I did! It's true, it's true!  Would I lie about that?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> The Pianist... God... After EVERYTHING he had been through and then when the german officer has him play... immediately i felt an overwhelming sense of emotion... i thought it was one of the most beautiful moments i have experienced in a movie... you can see the anguish on the officer's face, and the beautiful music he produces with that piano is such an incredible contrast from his appearance from living in gutters and eating trash... I could write about it for hours... but, i suggest experiencing it for yourself...
> 
> Truly moving, truly beautiful... I highly recommend it if you want to appreciate your life just a little bit more...



I can't believe you said that movie!!  At 1st I didn't think it was all that great a flick to slow for my usual liking for a military film but damn that was an awesome film.  I must admit, I didn't cry to this one but I totally enjoyed the scene you speak of.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> O.K tough guy's maybe you didn't cry, but how about movies that put a lump in your throat.



I didnt cry but i came close towards the end of "John Q" when Denzel's son thanks him and than flexes. I was watching it with some friends so they make fun of me for that now.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood!!!  Bawled my eyes out...
> 
> What



Here is one I cried at several times in the film.  
"Imitation of Life"  Staring Lana Turner  I cried like a baby when Annie the house maid and long time friend died.  Oh man. Depresses me to even think of it again.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

BRIAN'S SONG Starring James Caan. True story about friendship with Gale Sayers Oh man I get choked up just thinking abou this one.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

LOVE STORY  STARRING Ali McGraw.  oh man again I balled like a baby when she died.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

STEPMOM  Starring Susan Surrandon and Julia Roberts was another one that got me right in the heart.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

GHOST: Demi Moore and Patric Swayzie (spelling)  That had some good tear jerking go on in there too.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

The Original "Of Mice and Men" Starring Burgess Merideth  as George.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

E.T.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> BRIAN'S SONG Starring James Caan. True story about friendship with Gale Sayers Oh man I get choked up just thinking abou this one.



Brain's Song. great movie. its been awhile sence ive seen it but i think i did cry durring this one.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

THE CALL OF THE WILD STARRING CLARK GABLE.

*****************************

THE CHAMP: Original film Victor McGlaughlin played the champ, Jackie Cooper played his little son.  Get the whole box of tissues for these two films.
The CHAMP: (Remake) Starring John Voight  outstanding for a remake of the original but I still loved the original better.  Victor makes you feel for him much more I believe and Jackie Cooper (one of the little rascals) played the part brilliantly.  I even cried at this one as a kid myself.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

OLD YELLER Starring a doggy.  Oh man dead doggies get me every damn time.  oh man. sob


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

E.T.  you had to cry when the foreigner almost died.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 6, 2004)

Also and i know im gonna get burned for this one, But "My Girl" when the kid dies from the bee stings.    I was young and it made me sad.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

Beaches starring Bette Midler and umm somebody else really good.  When the someone else dies at the end it is a real tear jerker.


WEll that is my list for now. If I can think of anymore more movies worthy of posting, I'll be sure to do so.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 6, 2004)

Beeches. isnt bloosom in that movie


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by S.O.S *_
> Also and i know im gonna get burned for this one, But "My Girl" when the kid dies from the bee stings.    I was young and it made me sad.



No no no man your not getting burned by me.. .YES I saw that years ago also and I felt the same way.  I hate seeing things happen to children


I even cried in that horrible scary movie by Steven King:  Pet Semetary when the that little cute boy was hit by the Truck and seeing him in his little suit laid out in the coffin, I cried like a little baby uncontrollably.....maybe it effected me so badly because I had a son that age when I saw it.  My boy is older then that now though but it just gets ya when you have kids of your own.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Jan 6, 2004)

i dont remember crying at any movie.............


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 6, 2004)

yeah that part in pet semetary is pretty sad. I have a cousin about the age of cage in that movie and the kid looks just like him. it kinda freaks me out


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

PAY IT FORWARD  Starring: Haley Joel Osment (boy from the 6th sense), Helen Hunt, & Kevin Spacey

cute story and a very very sad ending.  The ending is the only thing that got me.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

Terms of Endearment with Shirley Maclaine and Debra Winger  you have to shed a tear or two when Shirelys sister dies and her friends are close by for support.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by S.O.S *_
> Beeches. isnt bloosom in that movie


I don't know who blossom is??? I'm not sure


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 6, 2004)

Blossom was an old show on NBC the girl in it plays a young bette in Beeches i think


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Firestorm listed some great examples of movies that can choke you up and bring you to tears.  I have to agree with:

Pay it Forward-so sad in the end
Of Mice and Men-how could I have forgotten this one. 

I have never seen Brian's song but heard that it is an excellent movie and that it will make any guy cry.  I gotta see this.

God, this thread is so good.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2004)

P-Funk  Seriously this is an older film but probably one the very best I listed and not only sad in several ways  expecially how the one daughter shuns her mother and the end, the story was wonderful.  This is an absolute must see if you can find it somewhere:  It was the 1st one I mentioned by the way:  "Imitation of Life"  Starring Lana Turner


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

ok, gall-dammit!
I just watched a friggin movie that made me tear up towards the end.....damn!
It is Antwone Fisher. It has Denzel Washington...damn good movie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Remember the Titans got me also


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 6, 2004)

Jesus christ superstar made me cry but thus does most movies about Jesus.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Great AVI Red Dragon.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 6, 2004)

Same here for the latest Lord of the Rings movie.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree with Firestorm..  Of Mice and Men was pretty sad 

The crazy thing... the book is even sadder


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, that was a really sad book.....holy crap.

The Lord of The Rings books bring a tear to my eye also.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

I have yet to read the LOTR books.  I need to though.  I also just watched the FULL version of the Two Towers.  Friend got it on dvd for X-mas.  Man, the full version is soo much better.  Over an hour of extra footage added right into the movie!  I am gonna go buy all 3!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Godspell got me!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

What was godspell?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Godspell is a musical.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

I creid at My Girl when the little boy died from the alergic reaction to the bee stings.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I creid at My Girl when the little boy died from the alergic reaction to the bee stings.



Yea thats sad...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

I feel like this thread is dominated by Rock, Premier and P-funk.....LOL, maybe we should have done this in private.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

LMAO!  

Whats that movie with Sean Connery and he is a scientist...  They find the cure for cancer in the jungle and they are there looking for this certian plant.  Anyway there is a fire and the cure is lost... That made me cry since so many people in my fam have died of some kind of cancer


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

that was called, 'The Medicine Man"


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Medicine man??


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

damn, same time posts make me cry....lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Yea thats a damn good show!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

aladin made me cry


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

When Nick Cage jump[ed and the destroyed that beautiful Mustang in Gone in 60 Seconds...brought a tear to my eye...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

> I don't know why so many movies make me shed a tear. I think I may have to do with built up depression and that is the best way for me to release it. I watch something and, even though it is a fantasy world, I feel as though it conveys something to me....something i should have done, something I shouldn't have done, missed oppurtunities, realizations about myself etc......



I think there is some merit to this... Damn depression!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

City of Angels was a tear Jerker


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think there is some merit to this... Damn depression!




It is true man, I tend to keep things reall bottled up.  In college there were periods were I went for weeks without even speaking.  I was really dark for a long time. (still am to a certain level.)


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

You guys are scaring me a little bit.    Braveheart got to me a couple times when I first saw it, but no tears.  Maybe I'm insensitive or something


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

What causes depression?  I am pretty quiet a lot of the time because... Maybe people wont want to talk to me or wont like me


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What causes depression?  I am pretty quiet a lot of the time because... Maybe people wont want to talk to me or wont like me



I have similiar problems.  I can talk to people that I know.  But if I am in a public situation or need to be social with those I don't know I am terrible becaue I feel that nobody wants to hear what I have to say.  I never call anyone either, not even my freinds.  The weekend will end and I will see them on Monday and they will say "what did you do this weekend?'"  And I answer "nothing sat around and read and listen to music."  Then they say "Why didn't you call me?"  I always reply "I didn't want to bother you or waste your time."

Well, one of my new year's resolutions is to be less cynical so I need to stop talking about thins before I feel like a loser again.


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> It is true man, I tend to keep things reall bottled up.  In college there were periods were I went for weeks without even speaking.  I was really dark for a long time. (still am to a certain level.)



I can definitely relate to this.  I was one of those rocker freaks in high school.  90's equivalent to goth I guess.  Wore black, had long hair (down to my ass), combat boots, quiet, etc...  I think this can be cause by not knowing how to express yourself and being unhappy.  I'm better now though.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I can definitely relate to this.  I was one of those rocker freaks in high school.  90's equivalent to goth I guess.  Wore black, had long hair (down to my ass), combat boots, quiet, etc...  I think this can be cause by not knowing how to express yourself and being unhappy.  I'm better now though.




WOW,oyu didn't grow up in the 90s??  (j/king)

This thread is all about opening up our hearts......lol, pretty soon people are going to start reading this thread and crying and then a thread will be created entitled..."Threads that made you cry (guys only)"


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> WOW,oyu didn't grow up in the 90s??  (j/king)
> 
> This thread is all about opening up our hearts......lol, pretty soon people are going to start reading this thread and crying and then a thread will be created entitled..."Threads that made you cry (guys only)"



hahaha...I'm not much older than u.  Graduated high school in 95.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have similiar problems.  I can talk to people that I know.  But if I am in a public situation or need to be social with those I don't know I am terrible becaue I feel that nobody wants to hear what I have to say.  I never call anyone either, not even my freinds.  The weekend will end and I will see them on Monday and they will say "what did you do this weekend?'"  And I answer "nothing sat around and read and listen to music."  Then they say "Why didn't you call me?"  I always reply "I didn't want to bother you or waste your time."
> 
> Well, one of my new year's resolutions is to be less cynical so I need to stop talking about thins before I feel like a loser again.



Thats the shits!  Guess what I did this weekend?  NOTHING.  Why, same reason you have   All I need is an X-Box and I wont even need friends haha


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

oh shit.....graduated in '97.....lol


Old Fart


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> oh shit.....graduated in '97.....lol
> 
> 
> Old Fart



HA!  You grew up in the 90's too.  We're getting old!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey since you guys grew up in the 90's do you wear MC Hammer pants to the  gym?   I graduated 01


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

yeah, I though when you said the 90's equivallent of a Goth you were implying that you were a high school kid in the eighties.....at which point I would really give you shit


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hey since you guys grew up in the 90's do you wear MC Hammer pants to the  gym?   I graduated 01



Yeah, I also have racing lines in my hair like vanilla ice


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

Did you ever get the Batman symbol shaved into your hair.  That and MC Hammer lines were IN when I was in Jr High.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Leaving Las Vegas brought me tears


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yeah, I though when you said the 90's equivallent of a Goth you were implying that you were a high school kid in the eighties.....at which point I would really give you shit



80's???  No!  Arent those old bastards in nursing homes by now??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Did you ever get the Batman symbol shaved into your hair.  That and MC Hammer lines were IN when I was in Jr High.




LMAO!  Nope... A lot of kids had mullets though.


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

That Christina Aguilera video "Dirty" brought tears to my eyes.  Does that count?


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LMAO!  Nope... A lot of kids had mullets though.



I had one in grade school.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, that video brought tears to my eyes too.


as did ATHERJENS ABS....WOW


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I had one in grade school.




Okay, now I am going to give you shit


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Okay, now I am going to give you shit



Sometimes I share too much.  Seeing that yet??


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

Speaking of Atherjen...I think she needs to pay us a visit in one of our threads since we've been talking her up so much.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Speaking of Atherjen...I think she needs to pay us a visit in one of our threads since we've been talking her up so much.



I don't think that would be a good idea.....she may take down her pics and leave the board all together


----------



## killer4life (Jan 6, 2004)

pearl harbor


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

hmm, never saw it


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

good will hunting


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

This is a sad story... Made me cry 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=499514#post499514


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Atleast he is VERY optimistic though.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

it is a sad thread.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

gyno makes me cry


----------



## Var (Jan 6, 2004)

That is sad.  Admirable as hell.  I hope I'm as strong if something like that happens to me.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> gyno makes me cry




gyno would make me cry also.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

music makes me cry


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

The Gambler used to make me cry


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

the song??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

yeah, the song


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Lots of simon and garfunkel make me cry

lots of stuff by John Coltrane has brought me to tears because it is just so beautiful.

The Brandedbrug Conciertos have made me cry

Keith Jarrets Koln Concert can almost always bring me  to tears

Some of Nick Drakes songs are very touching and can bring me down too.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Sting makes me cry   Especially that song "Shape of my Heart"  God thats a good song.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have similiar problems.  I can talk to people that I know.  But if I am in a public situation or need to be social with those I don't know I am terrible becaue I feel that nobody wants to hear what I have to say.  I never call anyone either, not even my freinds.  The weekend will end and I will see them on Monday and they will say "what did you do this weekend?'"  And I answer "nothing sat around and read and listen to music."  Then they say "Why didn't you call me?"  I always reply "I didn't want to bother you or waste your time."
> 
> Well, one of my new year's resolutions is to be less cynical so I need to stop talking about thins before I feel like a loser again.


yo, p-funk-
was the same way in highschool and have slowly 'evolved' since then. (thank gawd, i am 33 now..)
sometimes I am still quiet..others you canot get me to shut up..(usually around friends)
One thing that helped me out last year...if you didn't know, I was a bouncer at the hottest night club here for just over a year.
I have always had a hard time talking to women..especially the good looking ones..go figure.
As a bouncer, it was also my 'job' to mingle and talk with the customers. so, I culd se a nice looking woman or a couple..just walk up, say hello, some small talk and then walk off. No pressures, no hassles. After a while, I have gotten used to talking with anybody..and as a result, I can now use my 'personality' to more use: Iam now realtor and people seem at ease around me.

If youa re quiet, you wil either 'blossom' or not. It depends upon you.
As far as people not wanting to hear what you ahve to say..why would you think that?
You seem knowledgable from what I have read. Trust yourself..and all will be fine.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Terms of Endearment with Shirley Maclaine and Debra Winger  you have to shed a tear or two when Shirelys sister dies and her friends are close by for support.



It was her daughter played by Debra Winger.  Killer flick.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

Road to Perdition is on the menu for tonight, the end is sad.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 6, 2004)

"My Life"
"Les Miserables"...not the movie but the stage.
"Where the Red Fern Grows"
"Somewhere in Time"
"Ghost"
"Gladiator"
"Message in a Bottle"
"Dad"

Movies make me cry for different reasons...sad, triumph, loss, etc.

If I'm on clomid, a damn dog food commercial will make me cry. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

When Goose died in Top Gun, was pretty sad....


----------



## Eggs (Jan 6, 2004)

You guys are a bunch of sob stories 

I dont really cry at movies, but sometimes I feel like it.  Like in LOTR, or Gladiator.

The only thing that really makes me want to cry is when my girlfriend gets a plane to fly away


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 6, 2004)

PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

hey..when goose bought it..it was an emotional moment!
Who else was maverick gona sing, "Great balls of Fire" with????


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey numbnuts, I'm referring to eggs. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

how'd you know my nickname?
Who's been talking????


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 6, 2004)

David's mom


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

ooops.
guess I shoulda done the 'special request'....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Though of another last night in the middle of the night but now it's lost


----------



## Big Baby (Jan 7, 2004)

empire of the sun kills me every time. somthing about that movie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Did you take that screen name just so you could post in here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2004)

not that I really cried as in tears running down my face...but Antwone Fisher got me a little.


----------



## wilwhite180 (Jan 7, 2004)

remember the titans


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

Finding Forrester


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 7, 2004)

definetly top gun...


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 7, 2004)

glory with denzel washington


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 7, 2004)

Just wacthed Casino. Felt bad enough for Boddy Reno to cry but didn't quite get there. Damn that bitch Ginger and that shit Nicky messen round bunch of mutha fuckas.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 7, 2004)

I can remember cring at the end of Cool Runnings but I was like 8 then so.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 7, 2004)

AH HA!! I remember one now! Star Trek 2 the wrath of Khan. I cried like a little girl when Spock died. 

"Sometimes the needs of many out weight the needs of the few. Live long and prosper my friend."


----------



## Flex (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Movies you cired at (GUYS ONLY PLEASE)*



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Okay in light of our discussion in the "Lord of the Rings Geek thread" we decided, that since so many of us guys shed a tear during one or more parts of the movie, it would be a funny idea to start a thread on movies that we (the guys) have cried at.  Don't be shy fellas.....I'll start:



I didnt actually cry in these parts, but felt pretty close haha....

The very end of Braveheart, when Isaac the Bruce is being sworn in as king, and instead, leads a charge for attack. when i see William's boys running (the crazy guy and the red-bearded guy) with their swords up, i get insane.........

The end of "Memphis Belle", when they land the plane ok....

Also, the very end of "Glory", when Mathew Broderick leads his soldiers into certain death..........


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Flex also cries to the theme of Mike Tyson's Punchout. 

Still on vacation?


----------



## Flex (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Flex also cries to the theme of Mike Tyson's Punchout.
> 
> Still on vacation?



haha, i only cry when i gotta start the whole game over when Mike Tyson knocks me out with one punch.


ya dude, i'm still on vaca. we have 5 weeks off over winter vacation before spring semester starts.......


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 8, 2004)

where are u going for college bro?


----------



## Flex (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> where are u going for college bro?



I go where men's and woman's basketball is #1 in the country....the Univ. of Connecticut

(actually, woman lost the otehr day so i think they went down in rank...)


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 8, 2004)

for some reason i thought u were in boston


----------



## Flex (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> for some reason i thought u were in boston



nah bro, i'm just a huge Pats/Celts/Sox fan (and Whalers of course)

Celts are suckin it up though, but not the PATS!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 9, 2004)

lotta parties in Cut?


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 10, 2004)

I saw that new movie Big Fish last night. The ending was soooooo damn sweet I have to go to the dentist today. I was really fighting the water works on this one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

hey...watched, Uptown Girls..pretty good movie..had one of 'those' scenes at the end.
That little girl..man, she is amazing for being 8! (acting, that is)
I've got a friend who has a daughter who is 11..she would forget to function if she wasn't told....

It's  the same little girl from, I Am Sam.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2004)

"Meet Joe Black" gets me everytime


----------



## once was fat (Jan 10, 2004)

Pure Country, and Rudy always epsecially in the end.  You know when you try to bite your lip as hard as you can before that one tear almost comes.  Though deel.  Hey but thats why my wife loves me.  Chicks like a little sensitivity.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

8 seconds.
That last few moments when Tuff Hedomen was standing after riding the bul the extra time..and then stadning and waving like Lane did...
almost tear up on that on too..


----------



## irontime (Jan 11, 2004)

Well when I was a kid I always got choked up whenever I watched 'Ruskies'. I kinda wanted a pet Russian after that too


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2004)

I cried a little when I was a kid during Terminator 2, when the cyborg when down in the lava and gave the kid a thumbs up. (LOL)


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 11, 2004)

Anyone remember the old John Wayne movie Cowboys. It was the one with all the kids where John died at the end. That one still gets me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

just finished watching, Remember The Titans.
Great movie.
Had some moments in it:
When Gary's mom walked into the stadium and she got the standing ovation with his name being chanted...

when they ruined that beautiful, classic '68 Camaro! Couldnt he have been driving some non-desireable car???
That brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Anyone remember the old John Wayne movie Cowboys. It was the one with all the kids where John died at the end. That one still gets me.


Hell yea RED that was a classic film.  I'm a huge John Wayne fan and I hated seeing him die in that movie also.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

funny thing,,, I never really liked Bruce Dern after that film.  I always thought of him as the guy that killed the duke.  Just a movie but whenever I saw Dern after that,, I thought of that fight scene.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 12, 2004)

Stuff like that sticks with ya Stormman, stuff like that sticks with ya.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes but strange never the less.  I mean damn he is just an actor playing a part but he played the villian to the T. So I guess he did his job well.  Too well if ya ask me. lol


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 12, 2004)

sure nuff.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 12, 2004)

Bambi


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 12, 2004)

Old yeller.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sting makes me cry   Especially that song "Shape of my Heart"  God thats a good song.




I forgot... This song is at the end of "The Professional".  The ending is really sad... I love that movie.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Old yeller.



Been there,,,said that....hahahahahaha


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

stop whoring at the boys only thread


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahaha  your a funny gal gbc.  I'm not a whore though, I'm just a slut.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yes but strange never the less.  I mean damn he is just an actor playing a part but he played the villian to the T. So I guess he did his job well.  Too well if ya ask me. lol


did you know that the womena who played Nurse Cratchet (I think wsa her name) in, One Flew Over the Cookoos Nest..did such an awesome job at that role, that she got typecast and never worked again? (in movies)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't believe that is true Burner.  I've seen her after that roll


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

Here you go burner:  PLease read:

Her name was Louise Fletcher
Her biography AFTER  THE NEST:

Aurora Borealis (2004) (post-production) .... Ruth Shorter

Clipping Adam (2004) .... Grammy 
Finding Home (2003) .... Esther 
Time to Remember, A (2003) (TV) .... Billy 
Manna From Heaven (2003) .... Mother Superior 
Dial 9 for Love (2001) .... Abbie
... aka Men Are Dogs (2001) 
Touched by a Killer (2001) .... Judge Erica Robertson 
After Image (2001) .... Aunt Cora 
Silver Man (2000) .... Val 
More Dogs Than Bones (2000) .... Iva Doll 
Very Mean Men (2000) .... Katherine Mulroney 
Big Eden (2000) .... Grace Cornwell


Contract, The (1999) .... Grandma Collins 
Map of the World, A (1999) .... Nellie Goodwin
... aka Unschuldig verfolgt (2000) (Germany) 
Time Served (1999) .... Warden Mildred Reinecke 
Devil's Arithmetic, The (1999) (TV) .... Aunt Eva 
Cruel Intentions (1999) .... Helen Rosemond
... aka Sexual Provocation (1999) (Belgium: English title) 
Love Kills (1998) .... Alena Heiss 
Breast Men (1997) (TV) .... Mrs. Saunders 
Heartless (1997) (TV) .... Aunt Lydia 
Married to a Stranger (1997) (TV) .... Nana, Megan's Mother 
Sins of the Mind (1997) (TV) .... Dr. Anna Bingham 
Girl Gets Moe, The (1997) .... Gloria
... aka Love to Kill (1997) (video title) 
Gone Fishin' (1997) (uncredited) .... Restaurant Owner 
Edie & Pen (1997) .... Judge
... aka Desert Gamble (2000) (UK: TV title) 
Frankenstein and Me (1996) .... Mrs. Perdue
... aka Frankenstein et moi (1996) (Canada: French title) 
High School High (1996) .... Principal Evelyn Doyle 
2 Days in the Valley (1996) .... Evelyn 
Stepford Husbands, The (1996) (TV) .... Miriam Benton 
Mulholland Falls (1996) (uncredited) .... Esther 
Virtuosity (1995) .... Commissioner Elizabeth Deane 
"VR.5" (1995) TV Series .... Mrs. Nora Bloom
... aka "VR" (1995) (Australia) 
Return to Two Moon Junction (1994) .... Belle Delongpre 
Tollbooth (1994) .... Lillian 
Tryst (1994) .... Maggie 
Someone Else's Child (1994) (TV) .... Faye
... aka Lost and Found (1994/II) (TV) 
Giorgino (1994) .... Innkeeper 
Haunting of Seacliff Inn, The (1994) (TV) .... Dorothy O'Hara 
Fire Next Time, The (1993) (TV) .... Sarge 
Blind Vision (1992) .... Virginia Taylor 
"Boys of Twilight, The" (1992) TV Series .... Genelva 
In a Child's Name (1991) (TV) .... Jean Taylor 
Shadowzone (1990) .... Dr. Erhardt 
Nightmare on the 13th Floor (1990) (TV) .... Lettie Gordon 
Blue Steel (1990) .... Shirley Turner


Final Notice (1989) (TV) .... Mrs. Lord 
Best of the Best (1989) .... Mrs. Grady 
Karen Carpenter Story, The (1989) (TV) .... Agnes Carpenter 
Two Moon Junction (1988) .... Belle Delongpre 
Flowers in the Attic (1987) .... Grandmother 
J. Edgar Hoover (1987) (TV) .... Annie M. Hoover 
Nobody's Fool (1986) .... Pearl 
Boy Who Could Fly, The (1986) .... Psychiatrist 
Invaders from Mars (1986) .... Mrs. McKeltch 
Second Serve (1986) (TV) .... Dr. Sadie M. Bishop
... aka I Change My Life (1986) (TV) 
Summer to Remember, A (1985) (TV) .... Dr. Dolly McKeever 
Firestarter (1984) .... Norma Manders 
Overnight Sensation (1983) 
Brainstorm (1983) .... Dr. Lillian Reynolds 
Strange Invaders (1983) .... Mrs. Benjamin 
Talk to Me (1982) .... Richard's mother 
Strange Behavior (1981) .... Barbara Moorehead
... aka Dead Kids (1981) (USA: video title) 
... aka Human Experiments (1992) (UK: reissue title) 
... aka Small Town Massacre (1981) 
Mamma Dracula (1980) .... Mamma Dracula
... aka Mama Dracula (1980) 
Lucky Star, The (1980) .... Loes Bakker
... aka Belle étoile, La (1980) (Canada: French title) 


Lady in Red, The (1979) .... Anna Sage
... aka Guns, Sin and Bathtub Gin (1979) (USA: reissue title) 
Natural Enemies (1979) .... Miriam Steward 
Magician of Lublin, The (1979) .... Emilia
... aka Kosem Mi'Lublin, Ha- (1979) (Israel: Hebrew title) 
... aka Magier, Der (1980) (West Germany) 
Thou Shalt Not Commit Adultery (1978) (TV) .... Sally Kimball 
Cheap Detective, The (1978) .... Marlene DuChard
... aka Neil Simon's The Cheap Detective (1978) (USA: complete title) 
Exorcist II: The Heretic (1977) .... Dr. Gene Tuskin 
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975) .... Nurse Mildred Ratched


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

damn, I was LIED TO!!!! I was toild that she never worked again...
damn, don't I look dumb?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahaha  yea just a little but it's all good B.  That was just another of those strange rumors that float.  Ever hear the one that the kid that played Dennis the Menace died in Vietnam?  not true.   The kid that played Mikey in the old LIFE cereal commercials is dead  (give it to Mikey he'll eat anything?  Not True still alive.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

naw-uh...didn't hear those.
go figure..it is my night OFF..and I am here! I am used to getting PAID to be here!

Might play a couple rounds of Comand and Conqure, Generals and try to go sleep....get some use out of tomorow..not sleep it away... (I HATE MIDS!)


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 13, 2004)

> Been there,,,said that....hahahahahaha



oops..sorry.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_




What do you want?  Go away!  Guys only


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

i want to chit chat!



guys whored in the question for the ladies thread!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> guys whored in the question for the ladies thread!



So that makes it ok for you to whore in here...? 
 

Whore in rocks thread   I will join in there.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 13, 2004)

PLease let us cry in peace.


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

She's pretty!  Let her whore up the thread all she wants.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 13, 2004)

It's so lonely on the top of Mt. olympus.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

i guess i will go to rocks whoring thread..join me if u wish


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 13, 2004)

ALirght, greeky you can stay cuss yer purdy. but no more. Only her.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> She's pretty!  Let her whore up the thread all she wants.




*cough* sellout *cough*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> ALirght, greeky you can stay cuss yer purdy. but no more. Only her.






> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *cough* sellout *cough*


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 13, 2004)

damn slow ass modenm making my dialog look out of place.


----------



## Var (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *cough* sellout *cough*



Well said...and VERY true.  I wont lie about it!


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 13, 2004)

Forgive me PreMier. I have made a mess of myself. lol


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Aww, guys, this is so cute!  And I'm with Butterfly, I love it when men are able to show their feelings and have a good cry while watching a movie 

Me, I even cry watching friggin commercials


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 14, 2004)

> Me, I even cry watching friggin commercials



Yeah, the coca cola polar bears get me just a little misty.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

..and papa johns is having a great deal on pizzas..and I can't have any...


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

I got teary eyed during Lilo and Stitch. It was the screem where Stitch runs out into the forest and looks around to say. 

"I'm lost." 

God just give the little beast a family that's all he wants!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

^^^ I hear ya on that one!

I just saw that the other day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

pizza


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Pizza deal was yesterday.  Your late


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

Dominos will be the death of me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

sweets are my biggest problem

i dont care if i never eat another slice of pizza in my life..


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

There's to much good food here. My dad is this amazing ass cook and will live deep in the south surrounded by Steak, Pork, fried chicken, and all kinds of other stuff that I can't stop eating!! I am bound to be a fat ass someday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

nuthin' wrong with steak, my friend!
fried chicken...peel hat skin, pal!


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

But I like the skin


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

ok, peel MOST of it off...


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

ANd honeyed chicken. Oh I'm drueling just thinking about it. The chinese know so many gooood ways to fix chicken.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

yep..they've had  a couple thousand years to work on the recipes!


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

Can't give up on that stuff. Once in a while I just have to gorge on the local buffet.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

chinese buffets make me sick...

then again, everything makes me sick..


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

I didn't cry at the end of this one but I hated the way the movie SPawn ended. It was like he just had to drop his loved ones and get over it. That kind of blew.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> chinese buffets make me sick...
> 
> then again, everything makes me sick..


even...a nie, juicy, griled to perfection..steak?


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

For some reason alot of girls are like that. Just about every girl I've dated couldn't take chinese food very well. Hmm....makes you think. 
Nah then again I guess it really doesn't.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

no...steak is fine...

so whos taking me out for steak?


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

I am! HA! beat you to the punch Burn my man.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well peeps. I've got to get my ass to bed. It's all most 1 here. night.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> I am! HA! beat you to the punch Burn my man.


that's ok, bud-
my girl isn't one for sharing me......


----------



## Fade (Jan 16, 2004)

Saving Private Ryan

During the D-day scene. It's amazing what our guys did to get up that beach.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

yeah. saving private ryan is a good one.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 18, 2004)

Saving Private Ryan was quite the movie. That was the first new age graffic war movie and your damn right fade that beach scene was something to remember. It actually made you want to believe it was make believe.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Saving Private Ryan
> 
> During the D-day scene. It's amazing what our guys did to get up that beach.


good one fade


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 19, 2004)

romeo and juliet with caprio (cause he's really Italian) and claire danes


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 19, 2004)

the "other" version of The Little Mermaid where she doesn't get the prince and dies in the end.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

I never saw or even heard of that version of little mermaid!!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 19, 2004)

really u should fly out to oakland with the ms. and we could all have a good cry


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2004)

Gattaca, definitely
Forrest Gump
October Sky
The Hours
American Beauty

Just to name a few.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> really u should fly out to oakland with the ms. and we could all have a good cry



Oakland???  Oh man I'd LOVE TOO!!!  You also have my favorite football team out there.  Raiders tied with the Cowboys.  I like them both equally and follow both teams throughout the season.  
Also I LOVE California and If I wasn't married with kids and didn't have such a damn good job I'd relocate to Cali in a heartbeat.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> Gattaca, definitely
> Forrest Gump
> October Sky
> ...



aaaahhhh I think my list was better.  hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

oakland? Ain't ya going to the 'O' in Vegas this year?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

Bman,, if your talking to me, No I'm afraid I won't be going.  As much as I'd love to go and meet everyone  I'm sorry to say financially I couldn't afford the trip.  I'm still saving to take the whole family to Disney Land in Florida sometime this year and also pay off my damn credit card.  Don't even ask the balance on that bitch!!!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2004)

Firestorm, post your list again I missed it.
But it is like I said, there is a lot of movies that I forgot. 
It is not exactly crying but something ..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Bman,, if your talking to me, No I'm afraid I won't be going.  As much as I'd love to go and meet everyone  I'm sorry to say financially I couldn't afford the trip.  I'm still saving to take the whole family to Disney Land in Florida sometime this year and also pay off my damn credit card.  Don't even ask the balance on that bitch!!!


damn! But..I know all about those visas....
well...who knows..maybe one of us will win the lottery in between..


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> Firestorm, post your list again I missed it.
> But it is like I said, there is a lot of movies that I forgot.
> It is not exactly crying but something ..



V,, my list starts on page 5 and I mention movies one at a time with comments on many of them.  There are too many posts to redo so just go back to page 5 and check them out.
one movie I mentioned was Brians Song for example.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

Well good night fellas gotta get my turnover all set up for day shift. Talk to ya all later.  Good day to you guys.  (vie and Burner)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

later, bro-


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

I saw the movie Big Fish today.  The ending made me cry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

The War. It was an older movie with Kevin Costner and Elijah Wood. Really made me cry, great movie


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

The Lion King was just on TV  (sob, sob)


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 7, 2004)

Half Baked.  I cried twice.  First time when the dog dies, second time when Dave tosses Mary Jane in the river.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh yeah, the Lion King gets me too!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> The Lion King was just on TV  (sob, sob)



Yea I saw it too.... Poor Mufassa


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea I saw it too.... Poor Mufassa




lol, damn sounds like we both had an exciting saturday night


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Yup... I got stuck in the damn snow, then watched lion king while bulking on steak LOL!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yup... I got stuck in the damn snow, then watched lion king while bulking on steak LOL!




at least you had an excuse to stay in.  I am just a bum


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Nono, LOL.  I got stuck in the snow earlier.  Was a retard and tried to go 4 wheelin in snow WAY too deep.  Got pulled out, and went home.  I stayed there, because I am a bum too 

Its hard to go hang out with ppl when they all want to go to the bar and drink.  Kinda buggs...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nono, LOL.  I got stuck in the snow earlier.  Was a retard and tried to go 4 wheelin in snow WAY too deep.  Got pulled out, and went home.  I stayed there, because I am a bum too
> 
> Its hard to go hang out with ppl when they all want to go to the bar and drink.  Kinda buggs...




Yep, I have similiar problems here.  Eveyone wants to go to the bar except for me.  Since I have given up drinking like that life seems kind of boring and lazy.  I feel good but mentaly it wears on me as my social life has gone down the tubes.  If you don't meet girls at bars were are you supposed to meet them?  I work at the gym I train at so I know all the girls there and I don't like to "shit were I eat" so to speak.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Umm... you have me stumped on the meeting girls part too. LOL  Maybe stop by the library, or if you see a cute girl in the mall ask for her digits?  Those are good ideas... but im too chicken


----------



## x~factor (Feb 9, 2004)

You guys are bunch of pussies.  



Alright, alright, I got one.

Armageddon. The part where Bruce Willis said goodbye to his daughter.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Pussies with big muscles!  Get it straight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2004)

Last episode of Wonder Years


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> You guys are bunch of pussies.
> 
> 
> ...




Ray, up yours, you are a pussie too 



and by the way, I already said armegeddon a few pages back


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Umm... you have me stumped on the meeting girls part too. LOL  Maybe stop by the library, or if you see a cute girl in the mall ask for her digits?  Those are good ideas... but im too chicken




those sound good on papre.  I am a chicken too though 




Rock, the wonder years in an amazing show.  they just don't make tv like that anymore


----------



## LAM (Feb 10, 2004)

Brian's Song gets me every single time...


----------



## bludevil (Feb 10, 2004)

Where The Red Fern Grows makes me cry like a baby. It's an old movie. If you guys are attached to your dogs then you'll love this movie.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2004)

Hmm, never saw that.   Did read the book though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah, the book made me cry!


----------



## Superman1 (Feb 10, 2004)

THE NFC Championship game, I cried!  I know it's not a movie, but I don't really cry at movies.  So I just thought to share this reason for crying.


----------



## Superman1 (Feb 10, 2004)

There is only one movie that made me cry,   Simon Birch.  Has anyone ever seen this?   Very, very depressing and very sad!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 10, 2004)

Lately the only movies i cried at were
The Last Samurai (it was so so good, and then sad in more than one parts)  not a tear drop here, we're talking streams!

And i shed one tear at the Return of the King

And i usually shed a tear for Brave heart (ive seen it 40 times and counting lol)

when i was young there were a lot:
Lion King
Fox and the Hound
The jungle book (animated)
and like a few more


----------



## Vieope (Feb 10, 2004)

_ I just saw Almost Famous ... Some parts of this movie just makes me wanna cry. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 10, 2004)

wanna see a movie thatll make you cry for all the wrong reasons??? 
go see Gihli (spelling?)
with ben and J-lo


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2004)

Cobra.  I can't believe Stalone wrecked that beautiful '50 Merc.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

..or any movie that destroys a beautiful, classic car!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..or any movie that destroys a beautiful, classic car!



Gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

Elenore!
Stop it! I can't take it!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

White squal


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

you guys cry?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

You read the title?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

I know,,,,,that was just a big red button!  or an open diary


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Ahh.. your 'one of those types'.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ahh.. your 'one of those types'.


Of course.. I have done some snooping in my younger days. My son joined a chat room so I created a user name for myself so I could observe his behavior.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

I cry at the end of every chick flick my girl manages to drag my ass to.....just to prove to myself that I actually made it through another one!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Of course.. I have done some snooping in my younger days. My son joined a chat room so I created a user name for myself so I could observe his behavior.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


I am only looking out for him.  H ejust turned 13 a couple of days ago and I want to know more about him,  Unfortumatly his testosterone is somehow stopping that from happening.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, I am not going to suggest how to raise a kid, because I dont have one for myself, and its not my place.  
All I will say, is dont get caught spying/snooping etc..  I actually quite despise my mother for being a snoop.  I can see it being 'ok' if I was into drugs or criminal activity, but I wasnt and it ruined my trust in her.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am only looking out for him.  H ejust turned 13 a couple of days ago and I want to know more about him


Talk to him 

If I caught my mom snooping on me anywhere, I would be very pissed.  Your intentions are good, but I'd recommend you respect his space! It may come back to bite you & create more distance!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Was he pretending to be a 20-something year old, insane Brazilian?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

Premier and Busylivin.....thanks for that advice   I only did it once just to see what he is up to.  I try to talk to him about girls and stuff and he says I ask too many questions.  I won't "spy" on him unless i suspect something.  I did have a talk with him after the fact and everything is fine.  He is a really good kid so I know I don't have to worry, but i will do some checking on him from time to time because I was really sneeky as a kid and my parents never checked on me.  I did find a way that he feels more comfortable taking to me though...it seems silly but he seems to like doing it.  We instant message eachother while he is in his room and I am in the den.  It is fun and I get o know more about him.  Strange.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Was he pretending to be a 20-something year old, insane Brazilian?


Max, I wasn't ignoring you......well, yes I was


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Meet Joe Black.   

Die Hard (just kidding)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

On the radio here in NYC yesterday they were having guys call in and say what movies they cried at.  The top two were Field of Dreams and Rudy.  Both good calls.  In third was Turner and Hooch and Big Fish was not far behind.  I creid at all of them.  I recently cried at Friday Night Lights and Ray and shark tale got me a bit choked up.....yeah yeah....fuck you guys.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

I  know this is for guys and all... but how come no one has mentioned _Life Is Beautiful_?? How could you not cry in that movie...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I  know this is for guys and all... but how come no one has mentioned _Life Is Beautiful_?? How could you not cry in that movie...




Never saw it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Never saw it.


 Well put THAT on your rental list. And buy some extra kleenex.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I  know this is for guys and all... but how come no one has mentioned _Life Is Beautiful_?? How could you not cry in that movie...


If I cried at movies, that would be one I would probably cry at.  Very sad.


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 17, 2004)

I never cried at a movie. But the first time I saw the movie "Jaws" and that big shark first came out of the water when Roy Sheiders character was chumming in the rear of the boat????? I about shit my pants!

                             And you have to be old enough to have seen it when it first came out in the theatre, a DVD aint the same. "The Excorcist" was a major freak when it first came out too, for many people......................Rich


----------



## bracewater (Nov 17, 2004)

I just saw this thread and didn't want to sift through 13 pages 


anyone mention Saving Private Ryan.  at the end where the old guy is at the grave site and asking his wife to tell him he has been a good man, that he lead a good life


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Never saw it.


me either


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

I've never actually cried watching movies, but my eyes have def. started to water, plus i get like chills all over my body....

*Rudy (when they start the chant, then he runs on the field and esp. when he gets that sack)

*Shawshank Redemption (first time i saw it, it was the most amazing end to a movie EVER)

*Braveheart (when Robert the Bruce gives the speech at the end, and his boys start chanting WAAALLACE, WAAALLACE, then they charge the stupid English)

*Friday Night Lights

*Any Given Sunday 

*Predator (yes, Predator. when Jesse the body gets killed and Mac (the bald black dude) is talkin to him at night)

*Most Rocky's (esp. when he beats the Russian)

*Glory (when the black soldiers are marching to certain death, and the white soldier yells out "GIVE 'EM HELL)

*John Q (and you guys will certainly appreciate this. When his son runs outta the crowd as John is getting taken to jail, and starts flexing  . very emotional)

*Goonies (at the end when the guy says "Holy Mary Mother of God, look at that" b/c the pirate ship is sailing)

*The Program (when Alvin Mack, the insane linebacker, is calling out which Defense he'd set up in as the coach flips through plays...
Alvin: "Eagle Zipper Five"
Coach:" whats your assignment"
A: Kill the Quarterback
(flips to next play)
A: Snapper blue belly
Coach: whats your assignment
A: Hit the running back to hard i kill his girlfreind
(flips play)
A: Kill EEEEEVerybody

*TopGun (when Mav saves the day, and celebrates back on the battleship)

sorry to make it so long, its just that I   movies


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I never cried at a movie. But the first time I saw the movie "Jaws" and that big shark first came out of the water when Roy Sheiders character was chumming in the rear of the boat????? I about shit my pants!
> 
> And you have to be old enough to have seen it when it first came out in the theatre, a DVD aint the same. "The Excorcist" was a major freak when it first came out too, for many people......................Rich


  I thought you said you cried at Bambi Rich?  I'm looking for that post.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Green Mile.


----------



## bracewater (Nov 17, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> *Shawshank Redemption (first time i saw it, it was the most amazing end to a movie EVER)


  

I think that this is the DVD in my collection that gets the most air time


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> anyone mention Saving Private Ryan.  at the end where the old guy is at the grave site and asking his wife to tell him he has been a good man, that he lead a good life



Oops, forgot that one. Another eye-waterer. And a movie where you just wanna jump on-screen and KILL that pussy Col. Uppem (the one who lets his boy get killed wrestling the Nazi)


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Nov 17, 2004)

i really dont understand this thread 
no offence to you guys but how the hell can you cry over a movie...


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> I think that this is the DVD in my collection that gets the most air time



SO good, right?

But i mean, i have never been so amazed at an ending in my life  All the dialogue they use and the storyline


----------



## bracewater (Nov 17, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Oops, forgot that one. Another eye-waterer. And a movie where you just wanna jump on-screen and KILL that pussy Col. Uppem (the one who lets his boy get killed wrestling the Nazi)


I either scream my lungs out at the tv at the loser, or fast forward through that part, Makes me mad everytime I see that


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> I either scream my lungs out at the tv at the loser, or fast forward through that part, Makes me mad everytime I see that



AHHHHH. I wanna fuckin' kill that guy!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

lilguy_bigdream said:
			
		

> i really dont understand this thread
> no offence to you guys but how the hell can you cry over a movie...


 
We're secure enough about our manhood...


----------



## allpro (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My Life with Michael Keaton


saddest movie ever


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 17, 2004)

i didnt really cry but i got a lump in my throat at the end of "rudy." awesome movie.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2004)

Don't know if anyone else has seen this movie........... "The Champ" with ricky schroder and jon voight, that movie makes me cry. If you havn't seen it I highly recomend it  Other ones are.........
Ghost
Rocky....when Mick dies
Braveheart
Passion of the Christ(I balled like a baby)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

I cried at the end of "Boogie Nights."  Then contacted the penile-enlargement people, immediately after the movie.


----------



## SavageHenry (Nov 18, 2004)

Transformers the Movie (when Optimus Prime died). Yea I said it
Forest Gump
Rudy
Braveheart

Man I'm starting to cry right now


----------



## Vieope (Dec 20, 2004)

_
"Goodbye Lenin!", this german movie is great. It is supposed to be comedy but it is one of the most powerful dramas that I ever saw.  
The music of Yann Tiersen helps a lot as well. _


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 20, 2004)

Gigli.


----------



## Jayhoo (Dec 22, 2004)

Armageddon and Schindler's List when he's having his freakout at the end.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

Jayhoo said:
			
		

> Armageddon and Schindler's List when he's having his freakout at the end.


_Man, it is your second post and you told us that you cry. Imagine when you hit 2000 posts. Crono watch out.  _


----------



## Vieope (Feb 14, 2005)

_Whale Rider  _


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2005)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I cried at the end of "Boogie Nights."  Then contacted the penile-enlargement people, immediately after the movie.




This guy was just funny.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

I cry evrytime I watch Porky's !  I laugh so hard I cry . does that count ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't cry you pussies.......

Oh ok, I usually shed a tear, and one only, in Field of Dreams when Kevin Costner and his dad play catch.....
If I cry in a movie is because my stomach hurts so much from laughing....

Pat, Sleepless in Seattle?


----------



## V Player (Feb 14, 2005)

1) At the end of Rocky, where he has just had the living piss beat out of him. All he cares about is "where is Adrian". At that moment, all he cares about is the one woman he wants by his side. I cant watch this without crying like a bich. 

2) At the end of Rocky II. He has just won the World Heavyweight Championship and is in the most terrible pain. But all he wants to do is tell his wife back home. 

*damn Im getting misty, now...* 

3) In Bloodsport, where Ray Jackson tells Frank Dux from his hospital bed, "Anytime, anywhere...if you ever need me, I will be there". 

Thats the true meaning of friendship... 

4) In the Crow, where Brandon Lee has just killed the last of his fiancee's killers and he goes back to her grave to lay down and rest. Cold, shivering, exhausted and all alone. She comes back to be at his side. Doesnt say a word, just comes back to him. 

5) At the end of Sid and Nacy, where "in a perfect world", Nancy is not dead, but comes back to pick up Sid in a taxi, dressed in a wedding gown. 


6) At the end of The Last Samurai, where Tom goes back to the village to be with Taka. Doesnt say a word, just looks at her and smiles. 

7) Near the end of Shogun, where Blackthorne is reading a message from Mariko, his lover. She has just died in order to save him and the Japanese realm. He finds out she has left him all the money neccessary to build another ship. She says "My christian soul prays to see thee again in a christian heaven. My Japanese hara prays that in the next life I will be whatever is neccessary to bring thee joy and to be with thee wherever thou art. Build another ship, and build another life, my love." 


This one positively fucks me up for days....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Pat, Sleepless in Seattle?





absolutly!!!


god, i am so happy to see this thread brought back to life!!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 14, 2005)

Im quite the bitch when it comes to shit like this. The time I remember most, I was sitting on my couch after watching Braveheart, crying like a little girl...

FREEDOM     
Go figure


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 14, 2005)

V Player. number 7 on your list. damn that was a good part.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Feb 14, 2005)

Hardball- I hate it when people pick on little fat kids with asthma!
The Lion King- When I was little I cried when Simba and Nalla fell back in love, I think it was the song "Can you Feel the Love tonight" that did it for me.
I know this is a wierd list but thats all I could think of.
For the girls I bet everyone of you cried when you watched "A Walk to Remember."


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 14, 2005)

I came close at "Ray"    Kick ass music.


----------



## V Player (Feb 14, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> V Player. number 7 on your list. damn that was a good part.


Dang. Im surprised anyone is familiar with that one.... COOL!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I came close at "Ray"    Kick ass music.



I cried at Ray.  

so sad.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I cried at Ray.
> 
> so sad.


 me too... especially the part where they finally show how his brother died. and the part where his mother pretends she isn't in the room, and lets him fend for himself and she is all quiet but her heart is breaking because she wants so desperately to just "rescue" him, but knows that she needs to help him by NOT helping him. oh man... ok. well... good night...i'm going to bed boys... i'm not supposed to be here in this thread for guys only anyway...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

GTFO!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 14, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Dang. Im surprised anyone is familiar with that one.... COOL!


that movie is longer than steven kings the stand


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

seriously!!  you are ruining the damn thread!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> GTFO!


whats that mean


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

Get The Fuck Out 

Btw, I was teasing you Ivy


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 14, 2005)

Ahh.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 14, 2005)

Harry and the Hendersons (when I was 5 years old), when they released harry back in to the woods...

I can't really cry at movies anymore, but I can see what a lot of you are talking about. A couple that come to mind that I've felt like I would shed a tear were:

Rudy (when Rudy makes the tackle at the end and Fortune (Charles S. Dutton) walks back through the tunnel clappin).

Million Dollar Baby

Lorenzo's Oil

Untamed Heart

The Cure


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 14, 2005)

the good the bad and the ugly

the godfather, when sonny died


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 14, 2005)

50 first dates was the last one.  Ima bitch on certain types of movies.  

 V when the old dude accepted his karma and took down the pheasant Ajin-San had hung up ... as he meets his destiny.


----------



## V Player (Feb 14, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> V when the old dude accepted his karma and took down the pheasant Ajin-San had hung up ... as he meets his destiny.


That made you cry? Thats interesting. Of course my view of death and suicide is the same as the that of the old man's so I was touched by the honorable way he chose to go, but it didnt make me cry. Very interesting.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 14, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> That made you cry? Thats interesting. Of course my view of death and suicide is the same as the that of the old man's so I was touched by the honorable way he chose to go, but it didnt make me cry. Very interesting.


 No man I didn't go to tears at the scene ... I just thought it was a powerful bit.


----------



## Vince2005 (Feb 14, 2005)

I almost cried watching Armageddon and The Green Mile.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 15, 2005)

I haven't Really cried over a movie since I was a kid, and that was Bambi...when his mother is shot. However I did shed some tears when I saw MORON G.W.Bush get re-elected.

Lumps in the throat-Terms of Endearment,Old Yeller, Color Purple,The Green Mile,Ghosts of Mississippi,and Fahrenheit 9/11 where the mom is reading the letter from her dead son. those are just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## V Player (Feb 15, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> No man I didn't go to tears at the scene ... I just thought it was a powerful bit.


Oh. Oh then hell yeah, I agree. Very, very moving for me also. 

To be fair, though, the book doesnt have this scene. What it does have is the happenings leading up to it and how Old Gardner earns honor and gives honor to Anjin-san at the same time. Its to powerful to have been put like that on screen. I dont think it could have captured it quite how it would need to be, so they actually showed the death scene instead.


----------



## Malves (Feb 15, 2005)

Gladiator, Lord of the Rings.  When I was a kid...E.T. and Karate Kid.

I kinda don't like movies with sad ends that involves family and friends, since I left my family and friends behind to come to the USA.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2005)

Men don't cry they just have optic overflow.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't know if anyone else has seen this movie........... "The Champ" with ricky schroder and jon voight, that movie makes me cry. If you havn't seen it I highly recomend it




I watched this movie when I was a kid and cried my freaking eyes out! I caught it recently on T.V. with similar results.


Field of dreams, when he has a catch with his Pop.   I'm such a bitch


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I watched this movie when I was a kid and cried my freaking eyes out! I caught it recently on T.V. with similar results.


----------



## V Player (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't know if anyone else has seen this movie........... "The Champ" with ricky schroder and jon voight, that movie makes me cry. If you havn't seen it I highly recomend it


 You're a weenie for cying at Rick Schroder movies


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 15, 2005)

I have shed a tear for only 3 movies:The Last Samurai, The Green Mile and finally E.T...the thing about E.t was I cried in fear and had nightmares up to 5 years after first seeing it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> You're a weenie for cying at Rick Schroder movies


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2005)

E.T made me  cry a few day's after when I called my sister penis breath and got smacked and had to bite a bar of soap, which I lied and said tasted good thinking I could use reverse psychology but wound up eating a few slivers.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 16, 2005)

I Cried when Stallone totaled out that 1950 Mercury in the Movie 'Cobra'.


----------



## Cyber_Pinky (Feb 16, 2005)

Big Fish....


----------



## Vieope (Feb 16, 2005)

_Million Dollar Baby_


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2005)

I cried at that too, it made me upset for the rest of the night AND the next morning!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 17, 2005)

Was Million Dollar Baby worth watching? Its obviously sad, but was it good?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 17, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Was Million Dollar Baby worth watching? Its obviously sad, but was it good?


Yes, very good


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 19, 2005)

Probably too many to mention...or remember.(yes, I'm a wuss)  It depends on my mood or circumstances at the time.  Sometimes a movie will not effect me at all, and years later the same movie will make me cry like I have clomid poisoning or something.  "My Life" with Michael Keaton is ALWAYS rough though.  Dad with Ted Danson and Jack Lemmon was too.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Brother, I completely forgot about "My Life", definately a tear jerker!!!


----------



## Newt (Feb 20, 2005)

I cry at everything in the movies!  I'm a cinema pussy!


----------



## god hand (Jul 22, 2005)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jul 22, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> What about Disney movies?  I cried at those all the time when I was little - the Fox and the Hound when the hound dies, or Bambi always made me bawl.


Ok, this is bothering me. i didn't even finish reading the thread, but you need to be set straight. the hound a.k.a. copper, does not die! you need to watch that movie again.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 22, 2005)

SunDust2000 said:
			
		

> Ok, this is bothering me. i didn't even finish reading the thread, but you need to be set straight. the hound a.k.a. copper, does not die! you need to watch that movie again.


Set him straight, Tara.  Somebody's gotta keep these slakkers in line!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 22, 2005)

Cry at just about anything if I've had a few drinks.   At 'Highlander I'(a long time ago), 'Dances with wolves' also a long time ago.'Into the West' (UK Channel 4 production in 1993 set in Ireland) which is pretty sentimental, but goes well with beer.  'Lord of the rings' left me cold though-- though not the book.There's been other films, just can't remember them......


----------



## KentDog (Jul 22, 2005)

Braveheart, The Lion King, City of Angels, Hotel Rwanda, City of God, American History X, Remember the Titans, and the ending of Requiem for a Dream all had an effect on me.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 22, 2005)

and yes, Ray is an awesome movie with an awesome soundtrack. The acting (Jamie Foxx) was amazing.


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 22, 2005)

You guys are all going to laugh at me because the movies that(i did not cry, my eyes got all watered up) made me teary eyed were the following:
1) honey I shrunk the kids (when the ant died)
2) Scrooged (when the old homeless guy died and nothing could be done)
3) Signs (when the wife died in the car wreck and when the son almost died)
4) Tombstone (lots of people died....mainly the Doc Holiday part)
Thats all I can think of at the moment


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jul 23, 2005)

Cold mountain and Pretty woman.....course I was only 12.


----------



## Corn88m (Jul 24, 2005)

The end of Saving Private Ryan made me cry like a little girl.
When you see the guy as an old man and he asks his wife if he led a good life, Damn.


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 24, 2005)

Corn88m said:
			
		

> The end of Saving Private Ryan made me cry like a little girl.
> When you see the guy as an old man and he asks his wife if he led a good life, Damn.



no kidding, when everyone starts slowly getting picked off and everyone but Ryan dies, that is REALLY freakin sad because they show how close all of those guys are and what they gave up (not to mention werent they about to go home too?)


----------



## maniclion (Jul 24, 2005)

"What Dreams May Come"


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah, that was sad....oh wow, I just realized how much of a freaking emotional sissy I really am....and now I am depressed


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> "What Dreams May Come"


 i was just teling vanity about that movie last night.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 28, 2005)

BUNCH O FAGS!!!!!

JK  I never cried but i did get teary eyed during Armageddon!


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

Old Yeller when I was a kid....Rockey 3 when Micky died.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I cried at Ray.
> 
> so sad.


Hay listen dude, I respect you for telling it, but you cry a lot man, and so do a lot of men here, What the fuck got you all so emotional???


----------



## V Player (Jul 28, 2005)

Rocky I

Rocky II

Blood in Blood Out, Bound by Honor.

Bloodsport


----------



## Newt (Jul 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hay listen dude, I respect you for telling it, but you cry a lot man, and so do a lot of men here, What the fuck got you all so emotional???


I cry when I see orange people from the Netherlands.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 28, 2005)

Newt said:
			
		

> I cry when I see orange people from the Netherlands.


ehj what can I say we just like Orange.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hay listen dude, I respect you for telling it, but you cry a lot man, and so do a lot of men here, What the fuck got you all so emotional???




I don't know. The movies all have some part of them that I can relate to or they just make you feel a certain way.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know. The movies all have some part of them that I can relate to or they just make you feel a certain way.


Yeah but then again to start crying is a little much, no?
I mean yeah I did felt it when in Man on fire, the little girl almost gets killed, and 
Denzel just killes everybody but to cry?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 29, 2005)

www.cryingwhileeating.com


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 29, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> www.cryingwhileeating.com


Hahaha thats some crazy people man!!


----------



## Ranma (Jul 29, 2005)

apollo 13, when the little kid thinks he isnt going to have a dad anymore, and the mother doesnt know what to tell him.  my family is a huge part of my life so that kind of stuff brings me down.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 17, 2006)

_"The girl in the cafe"    _


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2006)

Rambo: First Blood when he's telling his Vietnam story to Troutman at the end and crying, I don't really cry but it's a sad story.

Rambo: Back there I could fly a gunship, I could drive a tank, I was in charge of million dollar equipment, back here I can't even hold a job PARKING CARS!
Rambo: We were in this bar in Saigon and this kid comes up, this kid carrying a shoe-shine box. And he says "Shine, please, shine!" I said no. He kept askin', yeah, and Joey said "Yeah." And I went to get a couple of beers, and the box was wired, and he opened up the box, fucking blew his body all over the place. And he's laying there, he's fucking screaming. There's pieces of him all over me, just... (Takes off his bandolier) like this, and I'm tryin' to pull him off, you know, my friend that's all over me! I've got blood and everything and I'm tryin' to hold him together! I'm puttin'... the guy's fuckin' insides keep coming out! And nobody would help! Nobody would help! He's saying, sayin' "I wanna go home! I wanna go home!" He keeps calling my name! "I wanna go home, Johnny! I wanna drive my Chevy!" I said "Why? I can't find your fuckin' legs! I can't find your legs! ....Sometimes I wake up and I don't know where I am. And I don't talk to anybody. Sometimes a day. Sometimes a week. Can't put it out of my mind.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 17, 2006)

ha, never seen this thread

Personally, i never cry but i do tend to get choked up a few times or water a little bit but i could never ever cry in front of people or get all emotional. It's just too embarrassing. 

Some movies that got me

Rudy (at the end when the fans were chanting his name and he ran on the field)
Shawshank Redemption (basically the whole movie)
Saving Private Ryan (during those moments where everything suddenly turns grey and tom hanks is looking around at soldiers dying and the music playing)
Braveheart (at the end)
The professional (at the end)
Remember the titans (when gerry got in a car accident and the fans clapped for his mother at the championship game)
A lot of "romantic" movies (forget the names)
Jerry Maguire (at the end)

I'm not really an emotional guy. I never cry but whenever i see these movies, i sometimes can kind of relate to it which causes me to get choked up but not to the point where it's noticeable.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 17, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Personally, i never cry but i do tend to get choked up a few times or water a little bit but i could never ever cry in front of people or get all emotional.


_It is the same for me. _


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2006)

I MADE my husband watch "The Notebook" with me...  and he did actually cry at the end when the couple died together...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 17, 2006)

Milo and Otis made me cry.  True Story


Oh and Homeward Bound.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 17, 2006)

_This will be a whoring thread for BigDyl _


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 17, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _This will be a whoring thread for BigDyl _




True Story, i cried during the gracie documentary.  You know the gracies, right?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 17, 2006)

_Yes I heard of them but they are not that famous here, I guess more in Japan and America. _


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 17, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yes I heard of them but they are not that famous here, I guess more in Japan and America. _




True Story, you shouldn't have said that, now they will beat you up.


Then again all brazilians are supposed to be good fighters...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm just a cold hearted bitch I guess
> 
> 
> Make that rebellious one at that.


 

I'll make you cry! -


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't think I've ever cried because of a movie, but I've certainly got the feeling and almost have a few times.  Some that have already been mentioned that got to me were American Beauty and Braveheart.  I can't think of many others right this moment, but that's not the end of the list.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2006)

I probably cried during a movie at some time in my life, but I can't really remember...... Some movies certainly jar emotions, but to make someone cry? I think that's a little too far... It is after all, just a movie. In the case of a war movie, I could understand someone crying if they've been through the same thing though.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever cried because of a movie, but I've certainly got the feeling and almost have a few times.  Some that have already been mentioned that got to me were American Beauty and Braveheart.  I can't think of many others right this moment, but that's not the end of the list.




Just think if they had a cow version of Braveheart.  Where the cows where rebelling about being simply a walking steak.  They would overthrow the farmer,  FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


You'd be a certified emo then.  At least for a few minutes after the climax of the movie.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 19, 2006)

I cried like a mother fucker at the end of "blow".


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, maybe not but I was about to...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 19, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I cried like a mother fucker at the end of "blow".




I usually cry after I had sex too.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 19, 2006)

Forest Gump's on.  I remeber crying during that.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 19, 2006)

This is gonna sound really gay, but the movie "born to be wild" used to get me everytime.  I think that was the only movie I ever cried for, although I was like 12 when I used to watch it.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 19, 2006)

"Man on Fire" is another one that almost gets me.  The end is very sad and that little girl is so damn cute.


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> This is gonna sound really gay, but the movie "born to be wild" used to get me everytime.  I think that was the only movie I ever cried for, although I was like 12 when I used to watch it.



Is that the movie with the gorilla and the boy?


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Forest Gump's on.  I remeber crying during that.



Me toozor


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Is that the movie with the gorilla and the boy?



Yep.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Yep.



My aunt was the editor of the movie. lawl


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> This is gonna sound really gay, but the movie "born to be wild" used to get me everytime.  I think that was the only movie I ever cried for, although I was like 12 when I used to watch it.




Even emo's think your gay.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Even emo's think your gay.



Eric Moulds thinks I'm gay?


----------



## goandykid (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never cried at a movie, but Rudy got me close the first time. I think yu hafta consciously make yourself start to cry to actually do it, it doesnt jsut flow out for me.

I think when I was a toddler I cried when Mufasa died in Lion King. Sad shit.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2006)

I was young but Regarding Henry made me cry.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 17, 2006)

I just saw the previews for the movie "World Trade Center" and I immediately thought of this thread. That one looks like it's gonna be a tear jerker for sure.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 17, 2006)

I teared up watching Rudy, those make a wish special on sports center this week made me tear up too.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 17, 2006)

here's the WTC trailer:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=K5XxiYZwmqc&search=world%20trade%20center%20trailer


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 17, 2006)

Hardball.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 26, 2006)

OMG, you guys are fucken fags.!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 26, 2006)

I cried in "Land Before Time" when the little terradactyl Petrie fell into the lake and died. Then I cried and shat my pants when he survived. I also beat off to that little triceritops, Sarah, because she's a sassy one. It really gets me off when she says "Three horns never play with LONG NECKS!!"


----------



## Spud (Oct 26, 2006)

Ninja Kids.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 26, 2006)

Aw shit, Kenwood is back. What's 1+1= Kenwood?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 26, 2006)

enjoy your 15 minute stay. fuken loser!!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Oct 26, 2006)

where the red fern grows when I was like 7. Although when I was coming down of a tweek binder I was watch "the Apostile" with RObert Duvall and almost started crying for reason. Not a very popular movie but it was at the end where he was getting hauled off to jail and that helper was crying. I'm sure it was just the dope though.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 26, 2006)

rock4832 said:


> Good one P-funk! Nice thread.
> 
> The last Samarai



I agree. When I started watching this I was like "Tom Cruise"? Yeah, Tom ???the Top Gun??? Cruise is going to be a Samaria. Omfg, what next. 

Then I damn near lost my shit which watching the end. 

The Last Samaria is a piece of cinema art that all people should be made to watch so that too can enjoy it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 26, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I agree. When I started watching this I was like "Tom Cruise"? Yeah, Tom ???the Top Gun??? Cruise is going to be a Samaria. Omfg, what next.
> 
> Then I damn near lost my shit which watching the end.
> 
> The Last Samaria is a piece of cinema art that all people should be made to watch so that too can enjoy it.



That still doesn't take away from the fact that he's a FUCKING SCIENTOLOGIST. If my own mother told me she worshiped the crapfest that is Scientology i'd do the world a favor and kill the bitch.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 27, 2006)

House of the Dead made me cry. The movie was so sad...





it was pathetic. Never seen such a bad movie.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl once appeared in a a film called the "crying game".  He was the perpetrator of one of the most shocking twists in movie history.  This movie would certainly make you cry, had me in tears 0f revulsion.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

goob said:


> BigDyl once appeared in a a film called the "crying game".  He was the perpetrator of one of the most shocking twists in movie history.  This movie would certainly make you cry, had me in tears 0f revulsion.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

True Story, I was watching The Wire the other day and I cried.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

Invincible


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

Rudy... because it reminded me of a taller version of P


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 27, 2006)

I retract my statement. Mufasa of the lion king, I just couldn't help it.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Rudy... because it reminded me of a taller version of P



true story.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2006)

The end of the Sixth Sense gets me every time.  In fact, I can think of it anywhere and cry..even on stage.  

Other than that I get teary eyed, no tears through other movies.  At weird fucking moments too, usually cuz of the musical score.

Edit:  I made a list and erased it cuz its just too fucking weird.


----------



## footballmaniac (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with you guys on Armageddon and Braveheart. I'll add Gladiator.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2006)

I dont ever remember getting teary eyed on the macho movies like those mentioned, especially Rudy.  But softer movies will bring it on.  

I guess its cuz of how the movie flows.  Braveheart pretty much stays masculine throughout MOST of the movie, so during the slower soft parts, I am not in enough "soft" mood to get sad.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't cry during movies because I have a penis...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> I don't cry during movies because I have a penis...



Dats not what The Dyl said.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Dats not what The Dyl said.



haha, that's just because I tuck it back up into my asshole when he's around so he feels better about his pencil dick.


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2006)

Top Gun when Goose was killed.....he was so hot.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> haha, that's just because I tuck it back up into my asshole when he's around so he feels better about his pencil dick.


----------

